# Whats new on the 2014 beetle?



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

Im about to buy a beetle that will be built now and in my hands februari. I dont want to be missing out on anything new :/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

If it's being built now it will be a '14. VW.com has all the '14 info. If you're in the U.S. the base car will have the all-new 1.8T and the independent rear suspension. The Turbo is now called the R-Line and will have the new EA888 211HP 2.0T and some minor trim changes.

'14's are hitting dealer lots now.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

GSR gets led tail lamps and RVC. Top of line with Nav also gets RVC.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> If it's being built now it will be a '14. VW.com has all the '14 info. If you're in the U.S. the base car will have the all-new 1.8T and the independent rear suspension. The Turbo is now called the R-Line and will have the new EA888 211HP 2.0T and some minor trim changes.
> 
> '14's are hitting dealer lots now.


Went to see if a local dealer has any '14 on the lot. No luck!!!

But they have 30 Beetles on the front lot and about half are convertibles. Not sure if there are more in the back lot. What's odd is they still have two or three 2012 Turbos sitting there. 

Maybe the $3k mark-up on all the stickers aren't helping... or folks just don't know VW still make Beetles... the last generation NB owners are still in rehab. :laugh:


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*I wonder*

My order says 2014 but its a 105HP engine same as mine 2012 beetle. And I can chooce diffrent options than US like deep black pearl metallic paint

On http://personbilar.volkswagen.se/sv.html you can click on "bygg din bil" build your car


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Went to see if a local dealer has any '14 on the lot. No luck!!!
> 
> But they have 30 Beetles on the front lot and about half are convertibles. Not sure if there are more in the back lot. What's odd is they still have two or three 2012 Turbos sitting there.
> 
> Maybe the $3k mark-up on all the stickers aren't helping... or folks just don't know VW still make Beetles... the last generation NB owners are still in rehab. :laugh:


Your dealer is his own worst enemy. There are a lot of convertibles on the lot. I bought my TDi 2 months ago for invoice...Cleaning out the '13's as the 14's are here..


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

FWIW >>>> the 2014 VW Beetle brochure indicates the 5 cyl 2.5 as the base engine, no mention on the 1.8 turbo, it does indicate the rear suspension upgrade :wave:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

PLATA said:


> FWIW >>>> the 2014 VW Beetle brochure indicates the 5 cyl 2.5 as the base engine, no mention on the 1.8 turbo, it does indicate the rear suspension upgrade :wave:


1.8T will be in the Beetle in 'late 2014.' They're getting them into Jettas and Passats as fast they can, but the Beetle will have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

FWIW >>>> The Passat in the 2014 brochure has the 2.5 cyl as base , no mention on the 1.8 turbo. Also the 2014 Jetta has the 2.0 115 HP as base and do indicate the 1.8 turbo on the SE :wave:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Went to see if a local dealer has any '14 on the lot. No luck!!!
> 
> But they have 30 Beetles on the front lot and about half are convertibles. Not sure if there are more in the back lot. What's odd is they still have two or three 2012 Turbos sitting there.
> 
> Maybe the $3k mark-up on all the stickers aren't helping... or folks just don't know VW still make Beetles... the last generation NB owners are still in rehab. :laugh:





Modshack said:


> *Your dealer is his own worst enemy. There are a lot of convertibles on the lot. I bought my TDi 2 months ago for invoice...Cleaning out the '13's as the 14's are here..*


I'm with you on that one. Btw, the dealer is www.mckennacars.com and they have a few locations. Maybe the one I visited has a biggest lot and serves as a holding location for their other dealers. Or maybe... just maybe it's just a front for a German spy network, whose objective is to bring a Beetle, aka a Bug - an eavesdropping device - into every American household. :laugh: 

I just don't trust those Krauts and their next crop of EA888 engines.... but I do like their beers. :beer:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm a sales manager at a Southern California VW dealership and we haven't seen the 2014s yet but are expecting them very shortly. Feel free to drop me a line if you have questions!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just checked inventory at two local dealers to me, both have 2014 2.5L Beetles, one has 1 TDI, neither have any 2014 Turb, errr, R-Lines.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

For those waiting for the new 1.8T in the 2014 Beetlles, there are discussions saying that it's not a true 3rd Generation EA888 motor. It will still be like the current 2.0T with no dual fuel injection (Direct & Port). Dual injection is suppose to be the solution to the carbon build-up problems that a lot of DI motors currently have. Not sure if it will have the water-cooled exhaust manifold and dual coolant pump (mechanical & electric). 

See post #93 in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...etta-1.8T-First-Drive&p=82983747#post82983747


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Modshack said:


> Your dealer is his own worst enemy. There are a lot of convertibles on the lot. I bought my TDi 2 months ago for invoice...Cleaning out the '13's as the 14's are here..


How are you liking your TDI Convertible? I would love to jump on a '13, but I still have 7 months left on my current lease. I have even found a Sound and Nav 'vert manual for $4500 off sticker which is below invoice. AND 0% financing! But alas, I will have to wait for a 2014, I think.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

SoCalDubber said:


> I'm a sales manager at a Southern California VW dealership and we haven't seen the 2014s yet but are expecting them very shortly. Feel free to drop me a line if you have questions!


Hmmmmmmmm, sounds like someone I should know.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

vwdeluxe said:


> How are you liking your TDI Convertible? I would love to jump on a '13, but I still have 7 months left on my current lease. I have even found a Sound and Nav 'vert manual for $4500 off sticker which is below invoice. AND 0% financing! But alas, I will have to wait for a 2014, I think.



I'm liking it quite a lot actually! Put a GTi suspension under it and it's meeting all my needs and expectations...
You might want to check with your dealer as they can be pretty aggressive about getting you out of a lease and into a new car...With all the inventory out there, they want to move them!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Modshack said:


> I'm liking it quite a lot actually! Put a GTi suspension under it and it's meeting all my needs and expectations...
> You might want to check with your dealer as they can be pretty aggressive about getting you out of a lease and into a new car...With all the inventory out there, they want to move them!


GTI suspension, huh? That sounds like a nice match as the only complaints I have heard have been with the soft standard suspension. Was that expensive/difficult to do on the TDI 'vert?

And I may look into getting out of my lease early - problem is I have only found one manual out there and I am still a fair amount of time from the lease end. But I guess it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

vwdeluxe said:


> GTI suspension, huh? That sounds like a nice match as the only complaints I have heard have been with the soft standard suspension. Was that expensive/difficult to do on the TDI 'vert?
> 
> .


It's perfect. I had a '11 GTi before this and had some parts lying around. If you need to buy them, low mileage GTi Springs and struts can be had used for about $175..

I did the GTi rear bar (20mmm) and shocks/struts. Gti springs on the rear, and I had a set of Golf R springs lying around, so put them on the front to deal with the slight additional weight of the deisel and so I could avoid a front bar swap (which is a PITA). Dropped the car 7/8", bumped the tire pressures to 35 F&R and it's about perfect. Feels just like a stock GTi, just a tad softer as I retained 17" wheels... Honestly it's about perfect. My Gti was heavily modded and I have a Cayman S for serious road work. It's cheap and effective to do this...


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Modshack said:


> It's perfect. I had a '11 GTi before this and had some parts lying around. If you need to buy them, low mileage GTi Springs and struts can be had used for about $175..
> 
> I did the GTi rear bar (20mmm) and shocks/struts. Gti springs on the rear, and I had a set of Golf R springs lying around, so put them on the front to deal with the slight additional weight of the deisel and so I could avoid a front bar swap (which is a PITA). Dropped the car 7/8", bumped the tire pressures to 35 F&R and it's about perfect. Feels just like a stock GTi, just a tad softer as I retained 17" wheels... Honestly it's about perfect. My Gti was heavily modded and I have a Cayman S for serious road work. It's cheap and effective to do this...


WOW!!! That looks great! Those look like the same Audi RS-like wheels I had on my VW Eos. Love the way they look, especially with the Platinum Grey paint. Thanks for the info! Now I just need to get my hands on the car, LOL. It will be a tough wait for me ...


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I have a 2013 TDI Bug with NAV and this follows my 2007 Passat Sport (loaded), which follows my 2005 1/2 Jetta (launch edition). Honestly I don't think they can dumb down the new cars any more than they've already done, unless they switch to a aluminum foil in lieu of sheet-metal and red stickers in lieu of an alarm system. However, it's nice to hear that they've improved the rear suspension across the line.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait for the 1.8T.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder how the fuel economy will be with the 1.8T as opposed to the 2.5, because in my neck of the woods, Premium fuel is about 40 cents higher than 87.


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

ive seen a few 2014 beetles, couple are convertables. Also talked to one of the salesman who says a GSR is on the way... I cant wait to see it in person


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

h2vdub said:


> ive seen a few 2014 beetles, couple are convertables. Also talked to one of the salesman who says a GSR is on the way... I cant wait to see it in person


Saw a GSR at my dealer the other day, they do look great in person and I want the spoiler on it!

posted by tapatalk


----------



## motoretro (Jun 17, 2001)

*My understanding is the 1.8T will give 16-17% better mileage and requires regular grade fuel.
Motoretro*




fiftysomething said:


> I wonder how the fuel economy will be with the 1.8T as opposed to the 2.5, because in my neck of the woods, Premium fuel is about 40 cents higher than 87.


----------

